
Is it possible for our consciousness to leave our body? - manabovethesky
https://medium.com/@TheDelusionalWriter/its-the-most-important-question-we-can-ask-12faeb116a87
======
iamcasen
It is obviously possible, we all do it all the time we just don't realize it.
All that's required is realizing that your waking life is no more "real" than
your dreaming life. You've just drawn an arbitrary line in the sand and called
it "real."

Meditate regularly for only 6 months and this becomes apparent

~~~
ChrisCinelli
It become apparent or you read "eastern books" on the subject that suggest
that as what it is happening.

------
ChrisCinelli
Last week I met 2 guys at a meetup that started talking about consciousness.
Apparently there is a lot about the subject that has been studied lately.

One of the guys talked about the studies of:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Hameroff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuart_Hameroff)

------
ncmncm
Is it possible for the speed to leave the car? For the flow to leave the
water? For the meaning to leave the words?

~~~
jmole
you had me until the last one.

meaning is subjective and immeasurable; words are just keys into maps of
meaning that our brains create. meaning leaves the words when there no longer
exists a being suited to interpret the word.

~~~
ncmncm
The point is that it's a meaningless question. Consciousness is an activity
your brain engages in, sometimes.

If you could make something else to engage in such activity, it could be
conscious, sometimes, too. (We grow those all the time. See "children".) If
you made something that engaged in activity indistinguishable, at some level,
from what your brain sometimes does, would it _be_ you? Obviously not.

But people might treat it as if it were, and be satisfied with it as a
substitute. E.g., if it changed your passwords, it might get away with
stealing your money. But there are easier ways to make that happen. People
have done those already.

------
jimsmart
An appropriate article for Medium.com! ;)

